
Minicart.js - Portable PayPal Shopping Cart - toni
http://minicartjs.com/
======
malditojavi
Really similar to [http://simplecartjs.com/](http://simplecartjs.com/)

~~~
jgillich
I think you meant [http://simplecartjs.org/](http://simplecartjs.org/)

~~~
keehun
Awkward. The demo on the front page didn't work at all. Tried all three: Fx
30.0, Safari 7.0.4, Chrome 35

~~~
neekb
Same here, weird.

------
Bangladesh1
Sounds great

